
Show HN: Covid Design Pack – Free set of Covid designs you can edit on the fly - jonifico
http://www.artify.co/covid
======
jonifico
Hello HN, I'm in in the beta stage of a new project: Artify, which is an
online design editor, in the meantime, I wanted to collaborate someway with
the current situation, by releasing these free pack of design and icons, that
you can download and use in your projects and covid related campaigns. No
attribution needed.

